# VAT?  Vestibular autorotation testing



## dflieger (Dec 6, 2011)

Help, first time seeing this.  How do you bill for it????


----------



## hewitt (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the document referenced via this link will get you started!  http://www.prohearing.com/docs/VAT_instruction 2011.pdf


----------

